# Gehl 1400 issue: drops hay out!!



## puzzlemtn (Jun 20, 2011)

Recently purchased the Gehl 1400 Round Baler. Does not want to start the process of rolling the hay after the teeth pick it up from the ground. Once it occasionally does start to roll, the hay intermittantly drops behind that table belt down onto the ground. Has anyone had this issue. Anyone know what needs to be done??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never owned one, but I'm guessing your in a dry part of the country? If so rake several rows together to get a larger windrow and try baling either when the dew sets in the night or in the morning before it's burned off.


----------



## puzzlemtn (Jun 20, 2011)

thx for the quick reply....not dry here...western mountains of Maine. Windrows roughly 2 1/2 feet wide X 2 1/2 feet high Have all brand new belts!!! so needless to say am highly disappointed that I'm now having issues w/ getting the hay to stay in and roll.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

make sure the bale starter roller has the spring hooked up on outside of chamber.If it has a spring on both sides,unhook 1 of them.It is the roller on innerside of bale chamber.Also make sure gate is closing all the way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, windrow size is not a problem then. Have you tried idling down to half throttle or slower until the roll is started?


----------



## puzzlemtn (Jun 20, 2011)

Darren, Thank you...am going outside now to check that spring/roller bar situation! Will let you know what I discover. Gate appears to be closing fine.


----------



## puzzlemtn (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I messed around w/ idling down and picking up speed just to see if that may have been an issue and nothing effected the issue at hand.


----------



## puzzlemtn (Jun 20, 2011)

darren said:


> make sure the bale starter roller has the spring hooked up on outside of chamber.If it has a spring on both sides,unhook 1 of them.It is the roller on innerside of bale chamber.Also make sure gate is closing all the way.


Shouldn't both springs stay connected due to the tension? perhaps one should be loosened? Either way, I'll try baling in the morning, dusk here now in Maine.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

unhooking 1 spring (or loosening both) should let the core grow and start easier,i found this out when one of mine fell off. I have a 1500 , but both balers should be similar.Once the starter roller raises up all the way ,you should be able to go fast.By the way,these bailers only work in dry hay.Green or damp hay will not roll up at all.Try starting slow and fill chamber from corner to corner untill bale starts growing.Good luck!


----------



## bdotson (May 31, 2011)

Been there done that ran a 1400 for quiite a while in the old days. When the chamber is full of hay and it wont turn open the tail gate a little making the chamber larger so more hay can get in the baler then close the tail gate tightly squeezing the core tight thus making the core start to turn. I know this sounds crazy but it works, the gate does not lock on a 1400 like most balers the gate is pushed open aganst hyd pressure as the bale grows. Give it a try it works Buddy


----------

